
Hatch, a combination of Tinder/OkCupid and Linkedin - keirabui
http://www.letshat.ch/
======
loganu
No more A-holes? Kind of a big claim to make. Combined with the "tell us who
you are" line, I'd think there is some degree of manual match-making. Are
candidates or companies being screened or vetted in any way? There could be a
boatload of students/ amateurs masquerading as experienced professionals, and
this could end up hurting the first users looking for help. (Assuming this is
part of why dribbble requires invites.)

The difference between Tinder and LinkedInTinder is that Tinder is a very
superficial app, and somewhat needs to be. Person A thinks Person B looks
good, person B reciprocates, and they meet up for a fling. I'm not so sure
that the same can work for jobs as there are a lot more variables - talent,
experience, availability, personality, payment terms, etc.

I really like the idea, but I'm not sure about how it will work out. It could
be an interesting tool for freelancers and businesses/people to connect, if
there are a couple of the right filters (remote vs local, designers vs
photographers vs illustrators vs...)

------
cwyers
"Hatch can match you to local talents who are great to work with - based on
your personality (no more A-holes)."

What if my personality matches well with A-holes?

~~~
yohanatan
You should work on the Linux kernel.

------
andrewfong
The "Powered by QuickMVP" logo in the lower right quickly killed my interest.

~~~
massappeal
can you elaborate a little bit for me? why the distaste for QuickMVP?

~~~
gouggoug
Going on the Quick MVP website you can read: "QuickMVP is the easiest way to
test your ideas, without wasting time or money."

Just like SuperKlaus said on the thread: "So if they get enough positive
feedback / sign-up they'll build it?".

That killed it for me too. I have nothing against QuickMVP. I just don't want
to signup for a product that doesn't exists (also, it so happen that Hatch
doesn't interest me, but that's not the point). However, had they (Hatch) been
a bit more "honest" and said "We're gathering email to see if there's interest
in us building this app" instead of "Request an invite", I'd bet people would
be more inclined to sign-up.

~~~
lets-hatch
Hi gouggoug, actually we're working on Hatch. We just don't want to launch to
crickets. We also want to get beta users and iterate the app from their
feedback. I just added some screens on
[http://www.letshat.ch](http://www.letshat.ch) so feel free to check it out
and let me know what you think :)

------
SuperKlaus
"Powered by QuickMVP"

So if they get enough positive feedback / sign-up they'll build it?

~~~
lets-hatch
Actually we're working on Hatch. We just don't want to launch to crickets. We
also want to get beta users and iterate the app from their feedback. I just
added some screens on [http://www.letshat.ch](http://www.letshat.ch) so feel
free to check it out :)

------
dmix
I would simplify your hollywood pitch to "Tinder + Linkedin". Or "Tinder for
finding business partners". I found the current one confusing. I thought it
was a new dating site inspired by Linkedin. Most people dislike linkedin and
mostly see it as a necessary evil.

Without being able to try the product, this is all the feedback I can offer.
Having tried other founder matching tools, as a developer, I found it was 95%
MBAs/non-technical people and almost no technical ones. Which is what most
people are looking for.

~~~
espringe
When I see "Tinder + LinkedIn" I think of a version of tinder that
relentlessly spams users, and practically only possible to block with a
filter. "Tinder for finding business partners" however sounds great

~~~
twic
When I see "Tinder + LinkedIn" I think of a tool for having no-strings-
attached sex with former colleagues.

------
pduan
Let shat.

~~~
brk
That's what I saw in the URL also. Might be worth getting a more "traditional"
URL, or something that doesn't have "shat" on an obvious break in the URL.

------
ChuckFrank
Will it have all the cool questions that OKC has? Will it match us with %?
Will it be recommendation driven like LinkedIn? Will I be able to swipe left
or right to collab or not?

Lots of wild possibilities - depending on the functionality that you decide.

~~~
lets-hatch
Thanks for the feedback. I can tell you for now the app will have some of
those features :)

What do you think about the questions on OKC? Would you take time to answer
fun personality questions to find collaborators?

------
616c
Haha. Almost seriously, can I get a service to pay these guys to send me a
notification if a person I am interested in joins their service. That way, I
can avoid them for being foolish enough to trust not just one, but all of
these clouds services at the same time.

Could there be a market for that? I am married but there are few services,
that given a potential partner subscribed to, I would want to avoid. Anti-
dating services to the rescue!

------
KonoHito
Looking at the title description I was actually thinking about some really
weird dating site where you have to dress professionally and... I dunno, maybe
post your resume profiles to others?

I think their landing page makes more sense.

------
aethertron
I like the idea. But I don't think my creative collaborators necessarily need
to be geographically close to me.

~~~
lets-hatch
That's a good suggestion. Have you had any virtual collaborators that you met
and worked with online?

------
sixwing
Amusing name, given that Tinder came out of Hatch Labs, an incubator that IAC
owns. IAC also owns OkCupid.

~~~
lets-hatch
I learned about Hatch Labs a few hours after coming up with the name Hatch.
It's a very cool word after all.

Who knows, we may change the name later :)

------
deadfall
Sounds very similar to [http://meeet.co/](http://meeet.co/)

~~~
lets-hatch
Not quite. There are some major differences: we go mobile-first and the idea
is to match collaborators, not projects.

Have you tried meeet.co?

------
stevewillows
Quick typo: In the image, the girl is saying 'I'm open to new idea'

cool idea.

------
searine
>Tinder/OkCupid + Linkedin

Wait, so I meet people in suits, and then fuck them?

~~~
RankingMember
I'm looking for something more along the lines of Grindr/Chatroulette +
elance.com. Surely someone can help me out here.

